# You Got A Few Screws Loose?



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I could not stand it any longer. This weekend I went to the storage facility and woke the 26 RS out of hibernation. She seemed glad to see me again, and became more excited when she saw the w/d hitch on the back on the Yukon.

After setting her up at home, I needed something to do. So I cleaned out the heat ducts. Next I removed the electrical panel and checked the wires to make sure the screws holding them in place were tight. Found two that weren't so I fixed.

Still armed with the screw driver, I started checking the square head screws that are on the outside of the Outback. Seemed each one needed a 1/4 to 1/2 turn to be snug. I also took apart the outside stove and tightened those screws as well.

My 12 volt battery has been sitting in the basement since October. Still showed full charge after hooking it up. Didn't expect that.

With weather like this in March in Denver, I have spring fever...bad.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Woohoo its camping season!

BTW my weather has your weather beat!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Nice, Y...overnight temperatures above freezing. That would be enough excuse for me to de-winterize...in March!

Randy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I won't post my weather








but I did the same screw review







on the new rig this weekend. Most everything was well inplace. I need to find the square bit for all the heads. I do not like torquing with a phillips.

Jared


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0828-f.html


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

#2 square drive tip is what you want. I found one in one of the drawers when we got the trailer. I've had a few loose screws.................. on the trailer I mean









Mike


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Randy - I'm with ya man!! Gett'in the fever to get out. The wife and kids actually spent the night in it over the weekend, and they said the temp was good on the inside (Probably got 25 - 30 outside during the night), but no complaints.

Ready to mod


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

I am glad that everyone has the screwdrivers going, but it is probably best that I do not have my Outback, yet. We have highs for the next week in the 30's, but the lows are in the middle teens. Hope you have fun Castle Rock and I am jealous.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

In VA it still is trying to decide if winter is over! Today it was 72 with gorgeous sunshine and tomorrow starts at 52 and will be 34 by the end of the day with a chance of rain and snow.

Make it stop!!! I'm ready for spring! Had my son's first baseball practice tonight and daughter has softball on Wednesday, to me that is the start of spring.

Jason


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Now I am wishing that I lived south. I got snow today - more like freezing rain









Outback is still cover in snow.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Snow still over 18" deep in the yard.

Y...those are SUMMER temps here!


----------

